# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  نرم افزار های طراحی شده با دلفی بیشتره !

## mohammad2407

سلام دوستان عزیز چند روزه دارم زبان برنامه نویسی نرم افزار های پیشرفته *ایرانی* مقایسه میکنم خیلی جالبه همه دلفی بودن !

میخوام بدونم یادگیری دلفی ساده تره یا سی شارپ ؟

با کدوم میشه به صورت حرفه ای نرم افزارهای  بانک اطلاعاتی نوشت ؟

چرا خیلی از نرم افزار های حرفه ای با دلفی هستن ؟

چرا از سی شارپ استفاده نشده  ؟

چرا منبع دلفی بیشتره ؟

من اصلا قصد مقایسه ویا ... ندارم 

ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید

----------


## mohammad2407

خیلی جالبه که بیشتر استخدامی ها هم با سی شارپ هست

----------


## me.enik

سلام.



> میخوام بدونم یادگیری دلفی ساده تره یا سی شارپ ؟


سی شارپ را تجربه نکرده ام و بنابراین نمیتونم درباره اش نظر بدهم.
ولی میدونم یادگیری دلفی, چندان سخت نیستش و میشه با یه کم تلاش, اون رو یاد گرفت.
البته به شرطی که قبلا با پاسکال کار کرده باشی که اگر پاسکال بلد باشی, انگار دلفی هم بلدی.
و یادگیری پاسکال هم اصلا سخت نیستش, به طوری که در دانشگاه ها و آموزشگاه ها, برای یاد دادن یک زبان به کسی که با برنامه نویسی آشنایی نداره, اکثرا از این زبان استفاده میکنند.
چون زبان ساده ای هستش.
::> در نتیجه, یاد گیری دلفی, چندان کار سختی نیستش.



> با کدوم میشه به صورت حرفه ای نرم افزارهای  بانک اطلاعاتی نوشت ؟


این نظر شخصی من هستش:
دلفی خیلی قدرتمند هستش با باهاش میشه هر کاری کرد, هرکاری که فکرش رو بکنی, هم میشه برنامه های تحت نت باهاش ساخت, هم لوکال, و هم برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی.



> چرا خیلی از نرم افزار های حرفه ای با دلفی هستن ؟


ولی فکر نکنم اینجوری باشه ااا !! :دی
اما دلفی خیلی خیلی بیشتر از اون چیزی که فکرش رو بکنی پیشرفته هستش و میتونی ازش استفاده کنی, احتمالا اصلی ترین دلیلش همین هستش.



> چرا منبع دلفی بیشتره ؟


شک دارم منابع دلفی در ایران, بیشتر از منابع سی شارپ باشه.

اما اینکه چرا اکثر جاهایی که برای کار میبینیم, به سی شارپ کار احتیاج دارن, احتمالا دلیل اصلی اون این هستش که غول نرم افزاری دنیا, یعنی ماکروسافت, از سی شارپ حمایت میکنه, و دلفی رو برای خودش یک رقیب میدونه, و دقیقا به همین دلیل است که کمتر صحبتی از دلفی میشود.
ولی, با همه ی اینها, دلفی پیشرفت های فوق العاده ای داشته و دلفی xe2, به نظر من, انقلابی در صنعت برنامه نویسی بوده!! :دی
به زودی هم قراره که xe3 بیاید و قابلیت های منحصر به فرد خودش رو داره.
راستی, با دلفی, میتونی برای بقیه پلتفرم ها هم برنامه بنویسی, اما سی شارپ رو اطلاعی ندارم.



با تشکر

----------


## Felony

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-Z-Hower/page2

----------


## soft-c

> سلام.
> 
> سی شارپ را تجربه نکرده ام و بنابراین نمیتونم درباره اش نظر بدهم.
> ولی میدونم یادگیری دلفی, چندان سخت نیستش و میشه با یه کم تلاش, اون رو یاد گرفت.
> البته به شرطی که قبلا با پاسکال کار کرده باشی که اگر پاسکال بلد باشی, انگار دلفی هم بلدی.
> و یادگیری پاسکال هم اصلا سخت نیستش, به طوری که در دانشگاه ها و آموزشگاه ها, برای یاد دادن یک زبان به کسی که با برنامه نویسی آشنایی نداره, اکثرا از این زبان استفاده میکنند.
> چون زبان ساده ای هستش.
> ::> در نتیجه, یاد گیری دلفی, چندان کار سختی نیستش.
> 
> ...


#c هم میشه .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

نرم افزارهایی که به صورت انبوه عرضه می شوند بهتر است که با دلفی و یا یک زبان Native ساخته شوند تا هزینه پشتیبانی پایین بیاید. فکر می کنم که مهمترین دلیل هم همین باشه. به عنوان مثال فرض کنید برنامه ای را با دات نت بسازیم و به صورت انبوه عرضه کنیم. حال اگر به دلیل ویروسی شدن سیستم و یا دلایل دیگر دات نت از کار بیفتد و اگر با کاربران غیر حرفه ای هم طرف باشیم بدون شک خیلی زود پیر می شویم و احتمالاً تمام موهای سرمان هم می ریزد و کاملاً کچل خواهیم شد و کلاً از این که در دنیای نرم افزار قدم گذاشته ایم کاملاً پشیمان خواهیم شد و ... .  :خیلی عصبانی:  از طرفی هم باید توجه داشته باشید که از میان زبان های برنامه نویسی Native دلفی یکی از مدرن ترین و پر مخاطب ترین زبانهاست و به عقیده بسیاری بهترین گزینه موجود می باشد. اما اگر من بخواهم در میان ابزارهای Native دو انتخاب داشته باشم Delphi و QT را انتخاب خواهم کرد. :چشمک:

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست گرامی : 
اگر بازار هدفت وب هستش برو به سمت asp  و  C#‎ در غیر اینصورت برو به سمت native که در بین زبان های نیتیو هم به قول دوستمان دلفی و مخصوصا نسخه های جدیدش بهترین گزینه میباشد

مخصوصا اینکه مایکروسافت با عرضه ویندوز 8 و  پایبند بودن به کتابخانه win32 win64 حتی اعصاب همه ی اپلیکیشن کارهای سی شارپی رو خورد کرده

ولی اگه میخوای توی وب جولان بدی برو به سمت ای اس پی و یا جاوا اسکریپت

اینم نظر من بود

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> ولی اگه میخوای توی وب جولان بدی برو به سمت ای اس پی و یا جاوا اسکریپت


حاجی، آخه چرا بعد از چند ماه یک تاپیک رو بالا میاری. لااقل چرا اطلاعات غلط میدی؟ آخه ASP چه ربطی به جاوا اسکریپت داره. جاوا اسکریپت یک زبان مبتنی بر Client  است و ASP مبتنی بر سرور است. جاوا اسکریپت می تواند در کنار هر زبان سمت سروری استفاده شود. برخی چیزها مثل جاوااسکریپت و CSS و HTML رو هر برنامه نویس وبی باید بدونه و انتخاب اصلی همیشه بین چند زبان سمت سرور مثل PHP و ASP(.NET) است و نه بین یک زبان سمت سرور و یک زبان سمت کلاینت! در کل مقایستون اصلاً درست نبود و ASP هیچ سنخیتی با Java Script نداره. مقایسه شما مثل مقایسه یک چغندر با یک میخ است!  :چشمک: 
موفق باشید...

----------


## hamidkarimy

به نظر منهم که به هر دو زبان تسلط دارم دلفی برای نرم افزارهای دسکتاپ فوق العادس و جدیدا هم که مک و آی او اس اضافه شده و در آینده نزدیک اندرید ولی برای وب بدون شک سی شارپ  
مثل اینکه اندروید خیلی زودتر از اینکه تصور میشد داره اضافه میشه وبینارهاش داره برگذار میشه واقعا خوش حالم مطمعنم انقلابی در دلفی به وجود میاره

----------


## Delphi 2010

اگه دنیا رو بهم بدن دلفی رو با سی شارپ عوض نمیکنم
چون حوصله درگیری با دات نت و ویندوز و این چیزا رو ندارم
دلفی خوبیش اینه برای خودش مستقل هستش و کاری به کسی نداره
مثل یه آدم متاهل و مجرد می مونه
دلفی متاهل هستش و دنیای خودش رو داره و سربار کسی نیست ولی سی شارپ مجرده و سربار کتابخانه های ویندوز هستش

----------


## golbafan

با دات نت در تکنولوژی بدون سورس ماکروسافت محدود میشوید ولی با دلفی خیر

----------


## HosseinSaberi

سلام
منم با هر دو تا زبون کار کردم:
در مورد دلفی باید بگم کار با بانکهای اطلاعاتیش خیلی عالیه ولی نقطه ضعفش اینه که معمولاً باید به پایگاه های داده مایکروسافت وصل بشه (اکسس و sql server) .و نمیتونه مثل C#‎ از ORM ها استفاده کنه
یعنی شما اول باید بانکت رو توی sql بنویسی و ارتباطات رو برقرار کنی و بعد که برنامه دلفی رو به اون بانک وصل کردی دوباره باید همون ارتباطات رو اینبار در دلفی ایجاد کنی (البته نه به اون صورت کامل)
اما #C با استفاده از ORM هایی مانند Linq و Entity Framework بعد از اتصال به بانک همون بانک رو در دات نت برات در قالب کلاسها شبیه سازی میکنه و دوباره کار رو خیلی کم میکنه و کلاً وارد کردن و کار با پایگاههای داده در #C لذت بخشه. نقطه قوت دیگه زبانهای دات نت محیط کد نویسی بسیار جالب و روانش هست.
اما نقطه ضعف بزرگ دات نت اینه که سابقه کمی داره و هنوز به پایداری نرسیده. من دوبار مجبور شدم یه برنامه حسابداری رو تا وسط کار برم و بعد بخاطر اینکه یک کامپوننت مشکل داشت فرم اصلیم بالا نمیومد.
خلاصه من که فعلاً کار با دلفی رو به C#‎ ترجیح میدم

----------

